# Bottle feeding kittens >> how much and often?



## occupant (Apr 6, 2003)

I have two kittens. estimated age about 3 - 4 weeks. I know they'll be on hard food in 2 or 3 weeks but in the mean time I've got to bottle feed them. I picked up a small bottle and some goats milk. They are feeding well.

The question I have is how many Ml. (15ml = 1 tablespoon) should each kitten consume in a sitting? And .. how often should I feed the little guys?

Thank you, Frank (in AZ.)


----------



## LiCieWishy (Apr 2, 2003)

Hi Frank,

I found a site that shows different formulas for kitties and provides a feeding schedule as well. I hope you find it useful.  

http://www.kittencare.com/askKC_Feeding_Kittens.html


----------



## lexxie109 (Jan 20, 2003)

A kitten that is about 3 or 4 weeks old should be fed every 3 or 4 hours. You should feed the kittens as much as they can drink, the more the better. Also, you should try to get kitten formula. If you were feeding a goat well then goat’s milk would be perfect. Are you stimulating the kittens to use the bathroom after you are done feeding them? Where are your babies? They should be kept in a safe, warm spot with if you have one, a heating pad. A kitten that is 4 weeks and older can be offered soft food but bottle feeing may be necessary as well. Good luck with your babies!


----------



## occupant (Apr 6, 2003)

I'd like to thank both of you for responding to my question. The kitten are doing peachy keen and nursing just great. As a matter of fact .. maybe a little too great!! They have gone from wild scared kittens to little monsters that follow me everywhere I go in the house. I've been feeding them every couple hours and I'm just glad this can only go on for several more weeks or so as they try and climb my leg when they want some food and it's starting to get a little painful. They have free run of the house as I feel the excersize of running around will do them good. They plop on down and sleep anywhere when they get tired !! I'll post some pictures .. real cute little guys .. Siamese mix, blue eyes, long haired siamese cats with striped gray legs and tails and white paws ... too much !!

Thank you both again,
Frank


----------



## LiCieWishy (Apr 2, 2003)

Great to hear that they are doing well! Can't wait to see pics of the little ones!


----------

